# What is this?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

A pain in the ass. Needlefish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought needle fish was too generic. I could have guessed that. Thought maybe there was a more official name.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

There might be. If so, I don't know it though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Needlefishes are classified in the phylum Chordata, subphylum Vertebrata, class Actinopterygii, order Beloniformes, family Belonidae.
I just call all of them needlefish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Houndfish


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

They can make a barracuda jealous. Check out the teeth on those things!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

They are hell terminal tackle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try getting them jokers in a cast net!!! Fun fun fun!!! Stanking little guys too!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Test ?*



yukondog said:


> Needlefishes are classified in the phylum Chordata, subphylum Vertebrata, class Actinopterygii, order Beloniformes, family Belonidae.
> I just call all of them needlefish.



Wow! That is a mouth full there. Good thing we won't be tested on this. Are we?


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate those things so much. Lost tons of lures to them when they attack my line. Plus, they deplete your spool since they usually strike way up the line above the lure.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bowdup was dead on. Hound Fish.*

Those things get to be 5 feet long. They are pretty common down here some years. On light tackle they are kinda like Sailfish. They are the most acrobatic inshore fish of all. 

Some folks hate them but I never gripe when I catch a big one.

On a trip to Panama (Pacific side) the first fish I caught was a big Houndfish and the second was a 30# Jack Crevalle. Everybody else had caught Cuberra Snapper or Roosterfish and leave it to me to catch trash fish 1500 miles from home.

Notice in the pic that the Houndfish is slightly flattened where a Needle fish is more round. BTW, they are not very good to eat. I've tried.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

captken said:


> Those things get to be 5 feet long. They are pretty common down here some years. On light tackle they are kinda like Sailfish. They are the most acrobatic inshore fish of all.
> 
> Some folks hate them but I never gripe when I catch a big one.
> 
> ...


 Good observation Ken. That is a key ID trait...but not for the Houndfish.

The fish in the pic, although locally called a Houndfish is actually a different species of Needlefish called the Flat Needlefish (_Ablennes hians_). They are a large species of Needlefish native to the GOM, western Atlantic and Carribean. The flat body obviously gives the name and the black bars on the rear section of the body are a common ID mark as well.

True Houndfish, _Tylosurus crocodilus_, are much heavier bodied, round in cross-section and bear a caudal keel, much like a tuna. They can grow to over 5ft and weigh as much as 15lbs or so. They have actually killed people before when jumping from the water and accidentally impaling people who had the bad luck of being in the way. I have caught some rather large Houndfish in the Keys and like Capt Ken, I've never been upset at catching one on light gear. They are a very fun light tackle fish with fast runs and crazy jumps.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

baby blue Marlin was my first guess


its simply a needle fish, also known as a * dang*, not another one of these* 

dang fish or TRASHAKAJOHONIOUS cousin to lizard fish and father of the lady fish 

they are in full swing with the blood moon and fall weather, they make good king bait when trolled with a skirt of sorts


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

right on! just fry it up if you don't know, yet, and determine 'trash' fish after a taste, eh? love it!


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

lovin' the latin, man. THE. LATIN.


----------



## nostradumbass (Nov 19, 2015)

That's an 'Asshurtus Muchus' commonly referred to as a buttplug.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

ah man. i really need to pay more attention to the screen names: engulfed is just classic! right on...


----------

